# Child Car Restraint



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I would be travelling perth this coming april with my wife, an infant & toddler.
I had being told that you need a booster and baby car seat in a car to fit my kids. I've checked the website:-

RoadWise -

If i bring over, it's not recognise by Oz as you don't have approved sticker.
I know it's good for safety but it's just not practical at all for us.

Anyone have any suggestions?It's very much appreciated


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a guide to approved child restraints in Australia.....Child car restraint reviews - CHOICE


----------



## Redback (Oct 26, 2009)

It's best to comply with the laws here, a penalty, or worse an accident, could spoil a good holiday.


----------

